# Going rate for selling wild hogs



## izzy (Mar 17, 2007)

Got a question been out of hog huntin awhile but back in it now. And have some people wanting to buy some of the pigs we've caught, plus we have a sow that has had some piglets, don;t want to undersell anyone.


----------



## walkerdog22mag (Mar 17, 2007)

it aginst the law to relocate pigs and is relocateing so you might not want to let to many people know what your doing but a good price is 45 to 50


----------



## Todd E (Mar 17, 2007)

You can relocate TESTED(must be done 30 days prior to moving) hogs to PRIVATE(with landowner permission) land.

Maybe some should know the law before they start throwing answers out.

Price is whatever you want and can get out of them.


----------



## izzy (Mar 17, 2007)

ok we were just wondering and yes the landowners(2) arewilling and yes with the number of animals(Looks like noah's ark here) we have a very good vet. Thanks for the help.


----------



## walkerdog22mag (Mar 26, 2007)

i know the law and the going rate is 45 to 50 so thanks to those who think they know so much


----------



## badcompany (Mar 27, 2007)

Maybe someone should understand the question before making smart remarks, " what is the going rate for wild hogs".


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Mar 27, 2007)

hmmmm cant we all just get along?


----------



## badcompany (Mar 27, 2007)

That would be nice. Most people do. Some are short fused I guess.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## Tombuster (Apr 17, 2007)




----------

